# No sound in -STABLE AMD64



## ph0enix (Mar 20, 2009)

Is there no sound driver for the Intel high def. audio (ICH7) in 7.x AMD64?  I tried:
kldload sound
kldload snd_ich

...but I'm still not getting any sound.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 20, 2009)

On i386, I'm using snd_hda.ko for the Intel 82801H HDA controller.


----------



## ph0enix (Mar 21, 2009)

That did it! You win.  Mine's only a G:

hdac0: <Intel 82801G High Definition Audio Controller>


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Mar 21, 2009)

This script is valuable.


----------

